# Intro...



## adam2016

Here goes....Im Adam...absolute new to vaping...trying to get off the stinky stuff *doing quite well*

Having a bit of trouble finding the correct device to do the correct job.

Joining here as i have been seeing there is a lot of experience floating around here...

And lastly i think as most vapours start out, i bought my first twisp 2 months ago, kind of broke it within a week, then bought a bigger fatter one lol.

Now looking to get some advice to move onto something more stable and umm fun i suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @adam2016 
You are in the right place to take your vaping to the next level. 
Loads of experienced helpful folk around here
Feel free to ask questions as you go and all the best


----------



## Glytch

Hey @adam2016, I also joined last week and moved from my Twisp Edge to a iStick Pico 75W + Melo III. Really enjoying it. A few things to note moving from a Twisp to a "better" mod:

- You'll actually TASTE flavours
- You'll get a lot more vapour
- You'll use more liquid
- Coils.... well I thought using a coil every 10 days was hectic. I've been through 2 in a week with my new device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Welcome to an awesome community @adam2016 
Enjoy your stay here and you will find that everything you want and need to know about vaping, DIY, Mods and atties is right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jellytot

best is to just dive right in, watch a couple of reiviews on the youtubes and pick one.

I can however suggest the Ijust2 as a starter device, and when you move on to the more modular devices you can always keep it as a backup for when your batteries are charging or something goes wrong with your main.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adam2016

Jellytot said:


> best is to just dive right in, watch a couple of reiviews on the youtubes and pick one.
> 
> I can however suggest the Ijust2 as a starter device, and when you move on to the more modular devices you can always keep it as a backup for when your batteries are charging or something goes wrong with your main.


thanks....store guy told me to wait a month or so for new ijust coming out....im leaning towards a subvod mega tc....i like the looks, nice battery life and tank size.....all better than my current twisp aero....so it has to be good.

another thing is that im purely mtl vaper....need a bit of a tight draw to replicate ciggs. people telling me ijust2 wont do it for me as its direct lung.....


----------



## adam2016

Glytch said:


> Hey @adam2016, I also joined last week and moved from my Twisp Edge to a iStick Pico 75W + Melo III. Really enjoying it. A few things to note moving from a Twisp to a "better" mod:
> 
> - You'll actually TASTE flavours
> - You'll get a lot more vapour
> - You'll use more liquid
> - Coils.... well I thought using a coil every 10 days was hectic. I've been through 2 in a week with my new device



coils in aero lasting me much longer than i thought, going on 3rd week now.

i played around with a joyetech ego aio, has a 0.6 coil.....burnt through two in two days, then store guy said i should go with 0.5...
guaranteed it would last at least a week.....um well it didnt, burnt them in two days too.....

and funny thing is , im using it exactly as i would my twisp. nothing different.

so its dawning on me, maybe should get the upgraded twisp aero x??


----------



## Vape Starter

Welcome the guys here are really knowledgeable! I just dove in an got a Toptank but I heard great reviews of the Pico and Melo tank


----------



## KZOR

Welcome to the community.
Not that hard to stop smoking when you prefer flavour and clouds above stinkies. 
I have notice a huge improvement in my taste sensation as well as lung capacity in the short time I stopped smoking.
Wife also a happier person now.
I also stopped about three months ago and stepped into the world of the vaper.
Never looked back. Learned more in these few months than I did in all my High School years.
Below is the route I took after I left the ciggies and it has worked like a charm. GL with your endeavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jellytot

adam2016 said:


> thanks....store guy told me to wait a month or so for new ijust coming out....im leaning towards a subvod mega tc....i like the looks, nice battery life and tank size.....all better than my current twisp aero....so it has to be good.
> 
> another thing is that im purely mtl vaper....need a bit of a tight draw to replicate ciggs. people telling me ijust2 wont do it for me as its direct lung.....


yeah it is, you'll just mess up the coils if you mtl on it.


----------



## adam2016

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the community.
> Not that hard to stop smoking when you prefer flavour and clouds above stinkies.
> I have notice a huge improvement in my taste sensation as well as lung capacity in the short time I stopped smoking.
> Wife also a happier person now.
> I also stopped about three months ago and stepped into the world of the vaper.
> Never looked back. Learned more in these few months than I did in all my High School years.
> Below is the route I took after I left the ciggies and it has worked like a charm. GL with your endeavours.
> 
> View attachment 62192



twisp devices are generally mtl.....which i like.....your ijust2 you used, was it good for mtl or not?


----------



## KZOR

The coil resistance is low (.3-.5).
Useable for MTL when you restrict your airflow.
But I wanted it for direct lung hits. I wanted CLOUDS. )))))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

I just 2 is definately for lung hitters. Sad to read above members experience with the joyetech ego aio starter device. Was under the impression its the perfect device for starters. Suppose you always get dud coils in the vape world here and there I experienced them in every tank I tried with stock coils. And I started on the Evod, then subtank, ijust2, melo2, tfv4,cleito,cubis,rdas, target, gemini, target pro and now found my sweetspot for my personal taste with melo 3 and ccells for fruity vapes and the atom metropolis with gclaptons for dessert and tobbacos. No time for building coils .You will find your feet soon enough but I think at 350 to 400 bucks the aio is ideal. From there if you want to upgrade you will be spoilt for choice at the moment. Welcome to the forum and happy vaping!


----------



## KZOR

I would recommend you go for the Ego AIO starter kit. Very nice MTL device.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/joye-ego-aio-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

adam2016 said:


> thanks....store guy told me to wait a month or so for new ijust coming out....im leaning towards a subvod mega tc....i like the looks, nice battery life and tank size.....all better than my current twisp aero....so it has to be good.
> 
> another thing is that im purely mtl vaper....need a bit of a tight draw to replicate ciggs. people telling me ijust2 wont do it for me as its direct lung.....



Hi @adam2016 
In my opinion there is a shortage of easily available good mouth to lung hardware
Most of the modern gear is more suited to direct lung. I have the iJust2 tank and its more of a direct lung hit tank.

In some of these you can restrict the airflow quite a bit and then get a "loose-ish" mouth to lung draw but its far from ideal

I do my MTL vaping on my Reo/RM2 rebuildable mechs which to me are perfect for that but they are hard to get now. Rest is done on a humble Evod1 but thats probably not as intense as the Twisp Aero.

I find that restricted lung hits with long draws are very nice too. Quite a few options in that regard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Paging @DaveH and @Brian - Vape-bos on the MTL topic


----------



## DaveH

@adam2016 Hi Adam, glad to hear you are doing well getting off the cigarettes this is important especially at the beginning. My view is to get fully comfortable with your vaping - whatever device you are using. I would also sugest you get yourself a 'back up device' and perhaps use the backup device to experiment with different tanks, coils and flavours this way one tends to stay with vaping and not get into a situation where one is "dying for a fag".
12 months on I'm still a MTL'er and thoroughly enjoy it, I vape exactly the same way I smoked cigarettes nevertheless it was the main reason I gave up cigarettes. So the way you vape, is the way you vape there is no right or wrong way - your way is the right way.

My vaping (MTL) has changed over the last 9 months I now prefer a 'looser draw' than I did when I first started vaping (this happens to a lot of vapers) whether this is for flavour or something else I'm not sure. 

What I am trying to say is make sure you really enjoy your vaping and you (honestly) prefer it to cigarettes, if then you use a different tank, coil and /or flavour and it doesn't suit your vaping - it's no big deal just go back to the device that suits you and take it from there.
My "go to" device is the eleaf Pico with a Cubis tank, I really luv the Cubis tank .................... I think the Cubis is one of the best tanks out there for MTL. I currently use it with 0.6 ohm coils but for a tighter draw use the 1 ohm coils and then there is the "go and spoil oneself" with the 1.5 ohm clapton coil and 'drown' oneself in vapor and flavour but beware these coils are additive 

Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## adam2016

DaveH said:


> @adam2016 Hi Adam, glad to hear you are doing well getting off the cigarettes this is important especially at the beginning. My view is to get fully comfortable with your vaping - whatever device you are using. I would also sugest you get yourself a 'back up device' and perhaps use the backup device to experiment with different tanks, coils and flavours this way one tends to stay with vaping and not get into a situation where one is "dying for a fag".
> 12 months on I'm still a MTL'er and thoroughly enjoy it, I vape exactly the same way I smoked cigarettes nevertheless it was the main reason I gave up cigarettes. So the way you vape, is the way you vape there is no right or wrong way - your way is the right way.
> 
> My vaping (MTL) has changed over the last 9 months I now prefer a 'looser draw' than I did when I first started vaping (this happens to a lot of vapers) whether this is for flavour or something else I'm not sure.
> 
> What I am trying to say is make sure you really enjoy your vaping and you (honestly) prefer it to cigarettes, if then you use a different tank, coil and /or flavour and it doesn't suit your vaping - it's no big deal just go back to the device that suits you and take it from there.
> My "go to" device is the eleaf Pico with a Cubis tank, I really luv the Cubis tank .................... I think the Cubis is one of the best tanks out there for MTL. I currently use it with 0.6 ohm coils but for a tighter draw use the 1 ohm coils and then there is the "go and spoil oneself" with the 1.5 ohm clapton coil and 'drown' oneself in vapor and flavour but beware these coils are additive
> 
> Dave


thanks dave.....i been using a twisp aero for about a month, and so far im loving the 1ohm coil its came with....just opened my second coil today, i dont think thats so bad.

The downfall i was having was that the battery life was not so good....so i went out and bought a 2200mah battery for it this afternoon....bulked it up a bit lol.....now it kind of looks like a proper vaping pen, not a dinky toy.

Another drawback i had with twisp was their horrible flavours, unexiciting and bland, today i ventured into vape king and bought some delicious apple pie lol.....much better.....

Next thing im doing.....will be getting a 2.5ml tank as opposed to the 1.8 that is standard.....

With this i think im set to vape for a few months, till i decide whats my next device for mtl......

And ill take your advice....this i know will be my *go to device* or backup in future...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

adam2016 said:


> Next thing im doing.....will be getting a 2.5ml tank as opposed to the 1.8 that is standard.....
> 
> With this i think im set to vape for a few months, till i decide whats my next device for mtl......
> 
> ....this i know will be my *go to device* or backup in future...



That's the way Adam ..................... a couple of months and you will be an 'ex-smoker'. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Hi and welcome to the forum @adam2016.

I only do MTL vaping and have a twisp clearo that has a very tight draw, an evod that has a looser draw and a nautilus mini which can be set from a very tight draw to a much looser one. Imo, the nautilus mini is a real winner for MTL and something that you can consider in future.

When I started looking for an upgrade to the twisp, I really struggled to find something that suited me. You need to find something that suits YOU, because we all have different vaping needs and preferences. You may even discover that you don't really like some juices that other folk are crazy about. This is completely okay because taste is very subjective. The main thing is that you find whatever works for you and that makes you happy.

I find that I need higher nicotine content juices (at least 12mg but preferably 18mg) to simulate the effect of smoking. Lower nic juices feel too much like just sucking air for me. Others only vape low nic juices - we all have our own needs and preferences.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Well said @ddk1979 
Agree with you 100%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lukeness

Sorry to hijack this thread.... I've been using the e-sense since I dropped cigarettes five weeks ago (still enjoy the odd cigar though, but I'm happy with that) and about ready to gear up but not sure if I'm ready for big mods etc (and I shudder at the prices, although less than my wife would...). Been looking at the Subvod Mega and the AIO. Are these a logical step up or would i be wasting my time?
I'm starting to get frustrated as with my current kit only menthol flavours really have much I can actually taste. The rest seem more like watered down hints.


----------



## Andre

Lukeness said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread.... I've been using the e-sense since I dropped cigarettes five weeks ago (still enjoy the odd cigar though, but I'm happy with that) and about ready to gear up but not sure if I'm ready for big mods etc (and I shudder at the prices, although less than my wife would...). Been looking at the Subvod Mega and the AIO. Are these a logical step up or would i be wasting my time?
> I'm starting to get frustrated as with my current kit only menthol flavours really have much I can actually taste. The rest seem more like watered down hints.


Imo, you would be wasting your time. They might be good for a while, but reports on here suggest not for long. My recommendation would be to immediately move to something more long lasting - maybe a Eleaf Pico kit with 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic coils. This kit is certainy not a big mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Lukeness said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread.... I've been using the e-sense since I dropped cigarettes five weeks ago (still enjoy the odd cigar though, but I'm happy with that) and about ready to gear up but not sure if I'm ready for big mods etc (and I shudder at the prices, although less than my wife would...). Been looking at the Subvod Mega and the AIO. Are these a logical step up or would i be wasting my time?
> I'm starting to get frustrated as with my current kit only menthol flavours really have much I can actually taste. The rest seem more like watered down hints.


If the Esense is same as twisp clearo topcoil cigalike device ...

We have been pouring creamy Clouds directly in with great results even at 70/30.

So if you dont want to go for a new device yet, just get new juice for now.

My fiance loves her clearo and has stuck to that.

I bought her a starter topbox mini and that has become mine as she still uses her clearo.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeness

boxerulez said:


> If the Esense is same as twisp clearo topcoil cigalike device ...
> 
> We have been pouring creamy Clouds directly in with great results even at 70/30.
> 
> So if you dont want to go for a new device yet, just get new juice for now.
> 
> My fiance loves her clearo and has stuck to that.
> 
> I bought her a starter topbox mini and that has become mine as she still uses her clearo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



It's looks like it's exactly that, they appear almost identical. In fact a quick Google showed someone selling the twisp with e-sense atomisers and coils.

For the time I've used it I've really enjoyed it, but I'd love to be able to ramp things up some. 

Right now it is starting to feel like a vape to suck too hard and too long to get the flavour and quantity I need - I frequently go past the (10 second, I think) time limit where the button flashes and stops producing current.

I'd like to keep the kit, for now, possibly as a second or travel device.

I quit cold turkey (with two and a half boxes of smokes in hand) and it's got me this far without any slips, so I'm inclined to favour it.


----------



## Silver

Congrats on quitting @Lukeness !
Keep your device as a backup and go for something like the pico that Andre suggested above
Alternatively a TopTank Mini kit is a winner because you can use commercial coils or rebuild your own. The step up in the vape will surprise you big time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lukeness

Thanks guys, Toptank Mini, courtesy of @boxerulez !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## m05am

Hello guys.. Just joined now. 

Been on twisp for 3 years now and got myself an Ijust 2 for the past 2 months. Really enjoying this and wanna step it up a notch so decided to join up here, read what the pros say and buy a used eleaf 100w or something like that. 

Looking forward to learning from the community 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

m05am said:


> Hello guys.. Just joined now.
> 
> Been on twisp for 3 years now and got myself an Ijust 2 for the past 2 months. Really enjoying this and wanna step it up a notch so decided to join up here, read what the pros say and buy a used eleaf 100w or something like that.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from the community
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @m05am. Hope you find what you are looking for. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

